# Some favourite pics of my dogs!



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

some favourite pics


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

georgeous!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Cracking pic's, especially the first one...

Made me chuckle lol...


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah me too!! imagine that running towards you!! haha!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

haha I'd be off like a shot...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

if it jumped up at you, youd be flattened, stunning dog,


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah that's great lol...


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww they are lovely


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Gorgeous as always Jane


----------



## jennifer (Nov 2, 2007)

cracking pics


----------



## growler1961 (Nov 2, 2007)

Stunning Dogs, some of the best Iv'e seen


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Dont they all look like butter wouldnt melt LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

how long have you owned the breed for,


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

brilliant..... they are cool dogs


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Definitely cracking pics!"! I love that one with horns!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely pics they are stunning dogs


----------

